# Intarsia carriage question



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,
I have a singer studio chunky knitting machine model 155. It came with an AG155 INTARSIA CARRAIGE my question is do I need an AG30 intarsia carriage as well and if so what does AG30 do. Tks.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Lise, Sorry I can't answer the question, but I am interested in the answers from other SK155 users.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Lise Paauw said:


> Hi,
> I have a singer studio chunky knitting machine model 155. It came with an AG155 INTARSIA CARRAIGE my question is do I need an AG30 intarsia carriage as well and if so what does AG30 do. Tks.


I could be wrong but I think the ag30 is for the lk150?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lise Paauw said:


> Hi,
> I have a singer studio chunky knitting machine model 155. It came with an AG155 INTARSIA CARRAIGE my question is do I need an AG30 intarsia carriage as well and if so what does AG30 do. Tks.


The AG30 intarsia carriage is for the standard gauge models. It is not for the LK-150.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi MaryKnits,
Thank you for the info. Does the AG30 work along with the AG155 or do they work indepentantly from each other. In other words do I need the AG30 at all.
What is the purpose to have an AG30? Still new at all of this..all this gadgets and no knowledge makes for a sad machine knitter..lol&#128516;&#128514;


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.knittingmachines.ca/KM%20Accessories/AG30.htm

The above page says that the AG30 will fit an SK 155 and SK 890 machines

Another page on the same site says that the AG 155 for the SK 155 machine.
Could both carriages work on your machine?
http://www.knittingmachines.ca/Knit%20Machines/SK-155.htm

Why don't you call the shop in Toronto and speak to Peter Smith. The shop's 1-800 number is listed on both links.(top of the pages)


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you look at the following link you will see that the AG30 is for the 155 as is the AG155. The latter is a intarsia and Plating carriage.
http://www.creationgroups.com/SILVER%20REED%20SINGER%20KNITMASTER%20MACHINE%20FIT%20PARTS.htm


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok here is what I know that the AG 30 and AG155 both fit on the Mod 155. I understand what plating is. So I beleive that they both (30 &155) do exactly the same thing. If you have one you do not need the other. The AG30 seems to be a manual action verse a carriage action on 155.
I have taken Azzara advise and sent Peter an email.
Thank you as well to CathyN for the info
Want to thank everyone for their very helpful information you guys are great.&#128079;&#128522;


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Just received an e-mail back from Studio Kniiting Machine.com from Wendy via Peter. Here is what she says:
Hi lise,
AG-30 AND AG-155 is same intarsia carriage for bulky machine.
If you got AG-155 on hand, it is not necessary for you get another AG-30. 
Thanks 
Wendy 

Tks again for all the help with this learnt a lot today.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lise Paauw said:


> Just received an e-mail back from Studio Kniiting Machine.com from Wendy via Peter. Here is what she says:
> Hi lise,
> AG-30 AND AG-155 is same intarsia carriage for bulky machine.
> If you got AG-155 on hand, it is not necessary for you get another AG-30.
> ...


I wouldn't say the AG30 and the AG155 are the same. They are both intarsia carriages for a Singer/Studio/Knitmaster bulky/chunky machine but the AG30 is a plastic carriage and the AG155 is a metal "proper" carriage that will do plating also. You are lucky to have a 155 as they are very rare and far more expensive than the 30.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Tks Susieknitter for info..


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> The AG30 intarsia carriage is for the standard gauge models. It is not for the LK-150.


OOOPS! Got model numbers mixed up. It is for the bulky not standard. At least I got the info about LK 150 right. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> OOOPS! Got model numbers mixed up. It is for the bulky not standard. At least I got the info about LK 150 right. Sorry for the mistake.


It's all these different numbers Mary, they blow our minds. :lol: :lol:


----------

